# Mascarpone cheesecake recipe



## strawberrylover (Oct 9, 2012)

I surfed the internet for mascapone cheesecake recipe and most of the recipe is equal part cream cheese and equal part mascapone cheese cake, can I substitute the the cream cheese part with mascapone cheese weight for weight or it needs both as a balance and will spoil the recipe if I substitute the cream cheese with mascarpone cheese?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Most recipes use the cream cheese for a couple of reasons. Price, availability, compatibility and structure.

Cream cheese is cheaper, easier to find (in the US), works well. Mascarpone is a bit softer and if you use it alone, you may need to add some flour or increase the eggs to give it enough structure. I've not made a cheese cake with just mascarpone to give you an answer from experience.

There are also plenty of recipes that use mascarpone and ricotta which you may find more available than cream cheese. http://www.italianfoodforever.com/2011/04/lemon-ricotta-mascarpone-cheesecake/ is one example.


----------



## strawberrylover (Oct 9, 2012)

currently i am not making mascarpone cheese cake, but cheesecake and I make my own cream cheese, cheaper, fresher and taste nicer, i might make my own mascarpone cheese in the future using heavy cream, everything i am doing is from scratch. Most mascapone cheese cake making say no using ultra pasteurized, i will just give it a try using ulta pasteurized and see how it goes and most if not all the cream from the country i am from is all utra pasteurized but anyway, thanks for your advise. Thanks for the above recipe, ricotta cheese in italy is made from whey and from USA is made from milk, so if I make the above said recipe, which ricotta cheese should i use, i suspect italian or european ricotta cheese since that is an italian recipe? By the way ricotta cheese in italy is technically not a cheese since it is made from whey but from pictures of it i saw from internet(the italian onese) sure does looks like cheese


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't think you'd find a large difference in the ricotta either way.


----------



## strawberrylover (Oct 9, 2012)

I finally make the cheesecake for the first time in my life. here is how it looks like  I make the crust wrongly or maybe there was too much butter called in the recipe for the crust, filling was supeb, just abit oversweet but then again I ate it before it totally finished chilling in the refrigerator so maybe when it is cooler,it won't taste so sweet 

http://s291.photobucket.com/user/monashguy/media/cheesecake.jpg.html


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks fine. A pick of a slice would be good.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Lovely color (agree with ordo about providing a slice pix)....

Was the finished product bland or did you do a slam dunk on the salt?

mimi


----------



## strawberrylover (Oct 9, 2012)

This was the first time I made cheesecake, as in the picture, at this point of typing, this is my third attempt and best so far, more improvements can be made, technique is important. I am learning as i make more cheesecake, I spend hours researching on cheesecake before making it


----------

